# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Hellscape : Better Image Quality Update

## Venture Quest Maps

Hey,

So I did a little update to my map.  Added my forests of everburning trees and drew in my coasts, cities, roads and environmental details all that's left is shading.  I hope it looks good.  I took a better picture in natural light and did a small amount of editing in picsart to help flush out some



So I finished my coastline and did some shading.  It's always my favorite part.  Everything starts to look more alive and fantastic.  I love it.  Also I realized a little late i posted this in the wrong thread.  So my mistake there.  If anyone is capable of moving it to the proper thread.  I most certainly dont mind and apologies for any inconvenience.

----------


## Azélor

A bit late but I think this thread and the other one are in the wrong section of the forum.

----------

